# Strangles vaccine how much does it cost?



## Gryfiss (18 February 2013)

Hi I am thinking of getting my horse vaccined for strangles. 

About  6 yrs ago I had a horse which contracted strangles which turned into ******* strangles which was the end of a lovely 5yr old. 

I am on a private yard but compete every weekend so I'm thinking I have a higher risk of getting it .

What is the cost of the vaccine and has anyone had any personal experience of them .

Thanks in advance x


----------



## cm2581 (18 February 2013)

Mine were just done today with their first shot. Didn't bother in the slightest (I was surprised as its injected into the upper lip!). It was twenty something pounds plus call out. They need another in 4 weeks time, then are covered. They need boosters every three months for full cover, but base cover is maintained at 6 monthly intervals and then another vaccine can be given if more than 3 months to up the cover if there is an outbreak. It doesn't stop the horse getting strangles, but will lessen the symptoms. 

See here in case I've not been very clear!!

http://www.msd-animal-health.co.uk/Products_Public/Equilis_Strep_E/Data_Sheet.aspx


----------



## Gryfiss (18 February 2013)

Thanks I will contact the vet in the morning I will probable box up there to save call out fee thanks again x x


----------

